# Imagen de Monitor Borrosa



## williamb (Nov 21, 2006)

Buenas Tardes amigos del foro, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

tengo un monitor de 15", que sale la imagen borrosa, ya lo destape, le cambie los condensadores que quedan cerca al flyback, retoque las soldauras, y el problema sigue, la unica solucion es estar graduando el control de focus del flyback constantemente.

No se que faltaria revizarle o si ya no se puede solucionar este problema. 

Agradeceria mucho cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.

Gracias de antemano



WILLIAMB


----------



## Condor (Nov 24, 2006)

viejo, no entiendo entiendo si varias el control de focus y la imagen queda mejor , es evidente que el problema es el flyback. Intenta un remplazo , si no consigues puedo pasarte un pique para repararlo.

salu2


----------



## capitanp (Nov 24, 2006)

Prueba reemplazando el zocalo del TRC, muchas veces sufre de oxidacion y al calentarse se estabiliza

Saludos


----------



## williamb (Nov 24, 2006)

Gracias por sus ayudas , probare primero la del zocalo, (espero que sea esa la falla), si no revizare el flyback.

nuevamente muchas gracias

WILLIAMB
BUCARAMANGA-COLOMBIA


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2006)

puede ser tubo, eso ya no tiene solucion economica


----------



## Condor (Nov 27, 2006)

Veo muy dificil que si el monitor Varia el foco, pueda ser el TRC, derepente es la grilla y quizas se solucione solamente con una limpieza.


----------

